# OBRAS HIDRAULICAS - INGENIERIA DEL AGUA > Presas y Represas >  Un gran Impacto Ambiental para el Amazonas.

## REEGE

Indígenas amazónicos buscan apoyo en Londres para su lucha contra las represas.
hace 17 mins
Por Claudia Rahola para Yahoo.es Noticias.

Tres líderes indígenas denunciaron este martes en Londres el grave impacto social y medioambiental de las gigantescas hidroeléctricas que Brasil planea construir en la cuenca del Amazonas, que según ellos, provocarán destrucción y desplazamientos de miles de personas. 

"Estamos aquí para mostrar a la comunidad internacional que no nos escuchan y que el gobierno brasileño está violando seriamente nuestros derechos", declaró Sheyla Yakarepi Juruna, representante de la tribu Juruna en el río Xingú, en el corazón del estado amazónico de Pará. En esa zona está prevista la construcción de la represa de Belo Monte, que sería la tercera mayor del mundo, pero cuya licencia fue suspendida la semana pasada por la justicia.

Sheyla Juruna, Almir Narayamoga Surui, jefe de la tribu Surui en la zona del río Madeira, en el estado norteño de Rondonia, y Ruth Buendía Mestoquiari, presidenta de la organización Central Ashaninka del río Ene, en Perú, culminan en esta capital una gira que ya les llevó a Oslo, Ginebra y París.

La gira de los líderes indígenas apunta a sensibilizar a los gobiernos europeos sobre la situación de sus comunidades y la necesidad de detener estos proyectos hidroeléctricos, de un coste estimado en miles de millones de dólares.

Para acompañar su crecimiento e incrementar su seguridad energética, Brasil proyecta una serie de hidroeléctricas en la cuenca amazónica, como las de Santo Antonio y Jirau, que están ya en construcción en Rondonia, y firmó un acuerdo con su homólogo de Perú para construir al menos otras seis represas en ese país, incluida la de Paquitzapango, en el territorio de los Ashaninka.

Pese a las promesas del gobierno sobre el bajo impacto de social y ecológico de sus proyectos, financiados principalmente por el Banco Nacional de Desarrollo Económico y Social (BNDES) y en los que participan también empresas europeas, los indígenas insisten en que "no son sostenibles" y que, además, violan sus derechos humanos, colectivos y a la autonomía.

Los proyectos, sobre los que los indígenas afirman no haber sido consultados, inundarán áreas enteras, secarán otras, lo que privará a estas comunidades de sus recursos básicos y les obligará a abandonar sus tierras ancestrales y traerán otros problemas como pobreza, violencia y prostitución.

"La mayoría de los gobiernos latinoamericanos que firmaron el convenio 169 de la OIT sobre los pueblos indígenas (que establece la obligación de consultar a las comunidades cada vez que prevean medidas susceptibles de afectarles directamente) no lo respetan", explicó Buendía. "Ellos prefieren a las compañías petroleras, mineras e hidroeléctricas. Nos quieren sacar los últimos recursos que tenemos en los pueblos indígenas, sin respetar nuestros derechos", agregó.

Los indígenas, cuya gira está auspiciada por una coalición de organizaciones encabezada por Rainforest Foundation UK, recibieron el respaldo de figuras de renombre internacional como el cantante Sting y la activista Bianca Jagger, ex modelo y actriz que estuvo casada con el vocalista de los Rolling Stones.

Jagger, nacida en Nicaragua, recordó este martes que las consecuencias de "estos viejos modelos de desarrollo que violan derechos humanos y cuyo único objetivo es económico" en el Amazonas, serán "irreversibles" y "no afectarán sólo a los indígenas, sino al mundo entero" cuando se temen los efectos catastróficos del cambio climático.

Para el jefe Almir Surui, el mundo actual "tiene las inteligencia y los instrumentos para crear una conciencia desarrollo justo (...) para encontrar mejores alternativas de energía para todos".

El miércoles, la delegación se manifestará con activistas británicos frente a las oficinas del BNDES, al que acusan de estar "directamente implicado en la destrucción de las poblaciones indígenas de la Amazonia".

----------


## No Registrado

Van a acabar con los indígenas, bien directamente o por su "civilización".

Además de eso, van a dejar el Amazonas hecho unos zorros, como el Tajo pero a lo bestia.

----------


## Salut

De momento, parece que se ha paralizado el proyecto:




> *Un juez paraliza la polémica presa del Amazonas
> El magistrado cree que la central hidroeléctrica podría dañar el medio ambiente*
> 
> La construcción de la presa de Belo Monte, llamada a ser la tercera mayor central hidroeléctrica del mundo, tendrá que esperar. Un juez del Tribunal Federal del Estado brasileño de Pará *ha ordenado la suspensión de la licencia que autorizaba el comienzo de las obras en plena selva amazónica*. La Fiscalía había denunciado que se incumplían reglas para la concesión de la licencia ambiental y que se manipularon los números presentados en el proyecto.
> 
> La decisión suspende la licencia ambiental que, otorgada por el Instituto Brasileño de Medio Ambiente (Ibama) el pasado 26 de enero, *permitía la deforestación de 238 hectáreas de bosque para la construcción de la obra*, cuyo coste total se estima en más de 10.000 millones de dólares. El magistrado argumentó que *el proyecto incumplía 29 condiciones, entre ellas las medidas para garantizar la navegabilidad de los ríos, las acciones para la recuperación de zonas degradadas y los programas de apoyo a las poblaciones afectadas*. El juez prohibió además que el Banco Nacional de Desarrollo Económico y Social, que aportará el 80% de los recursos, siga financiando el proyecto.
> 
> La presa ha sido muy criticada por grupos ecologistas, que *temen que se interrumpa el flujo del río Xingú, uno de los principales afluentes del Amazonas*. También preocupan los efectos sobre la población indígena local: *unas 50.000 personas podrían ser desplazadas* por la inundación de 500 kilómetros cuadrados de tierras. Sin embargo, Belo Monte es una pieza clave para la política energética de la presidenta Dilma Rousseff, como lo fue para su antecesor, Lula da Silva. *El Gobierno argumenta que la central creará 18.700 puestos de trabajo* _(será durante la construcción, digo yo...)_ y generará electricidad para satisfacer las necesidades de 23 millones de hogares. 
> 
> La batalla por Belo Monte ha sido larga. El proceso de licitación se detuvo tres veces por cuestiones ambientales y los indígenas llegaron a acudir al Congreso Nacional en Brasilia para protestar. La polémica cobró visibilidad internacional por la militancia de figuras como el cantante Sting, la actriz Sigourney Weaver y el cineasta James Cameron.


http://www.publico.es/ciencias/36455...a-del-amazonas

----------


## REEGE

La construcción de la presa en la Amazonía traerá una " Revolución Social".

Brasilia, 2 jun (EFE).- El Gobierno de Brasil considera que la construcción de la polémica hidroeléctrica de Belo Monte, que obtuvo hoy la licencia de obras definitiva, supondrá "una revolución económica y social" para la región amazónica.

"Habrá una revolución económica y social", declaró el ministro brasileño de Minas y Energía, Edison Lobão, en una rueda de prensa posterior al anuncio de la concesión del permiso por parte del Instituto Brasileño de Medio Ambiente (Ibama).

Lobão recordó que la obra va a generar 20.000 empleos directos y 80.000 indirectos en la región del estado amazónico de Pará en la que va a ser construida la presa, que comenzará a operar en 2015.

La ministra de Planificación, Miriam Belchior, anunció que el Gobierno va a tomar una serie de medidas para garantizar que la obra redunde en "mejorar la calidad de vida" de los habitantes de la zona.

"El plan de Belo Monte es el más cuidadoso que hemos hecho. No solo vamos a mitigar los efectos de la construcción, sino también vamos a transformar esos municipios en ciudades con gran calidad de vida urbana", sostuvo Belchior.

Detalló que se van a invertir 3.200 millones de reales (unos 1.400 millones de euros) en "medidas socioambientales", que incluyen la pavimentación de calles, la construcción escuelas, ambulatorios de salud y una completa red de alcantarillado para todas las ciudades afectadas en la rivera del río Xingú.

Con la licencia de obras concedida hoy, Belo Monte queda todavía pendiente de conseguir con el Ibama el permiso de operación.

Lobão reiteró que la obra no va a perjudicar a ninguna de las once comunidades indígenas que viven en la región porque la zona inundada estará a 31 kilómetros de la tribu más cercana.

Belchior detalló que este viernes se va a crear un comité gestor encargado de coordinar las responsabilidades sociales de la constructora y de cada uno de los órganos públicos implicados.

La construcción de la planta, que tendrá una capacidad máxima de 11.233 megavatios, y será la tercer más grande del mundo, ha desatado las críticas de los ecologistas, indios y campesinos.

Grupos de indios y campesinos que viven en la zona han denunciado que las obras desplazarán a unas 50.000 personas que residen en áreas que serán inundadas y a las que el Gobierno todavía no ha ofrecido alternativas.

Las organizaciones ecologistas alegan que la presa causará un daño "irreparable" al ecosistema y pondrá en riesgo la subsistencia de la rica fauna del Xingú.

La Fiscalía de Pará presentó varios recursos para detener el proyecto alegando que las licencias han sido concedidas de forma apresurada, sin tener en cuenta los estudios que alertan de graves peligros para la fauna, la flora y la calidad del agua del Xingú, afluente del Amazonas.

La Comisión Interamericana de Derechos Humanos (CIDH) de la Organización de Estados Americanos (OEA) también pidió la paralización de las obras por los mismos motivos.

El consorcio que construirá la hidroeléctrica ya había recibido en enero pasado una licencia para instalar la base de obras, que contará con los alojamientos de los empleados, las oficinas y las bodegas para la maquinaria.

----------


## perdiguera

Para poder seguir creciendo al ritmo que lleva, Brasil necesita energía; así han decidido que la sacan del agua, caiga quien caiga.
No es buena política, bajo mi punto de vista. Y menos como parece que han actuado, sin consentimiento de los perjudicados.
Me temo que pase como con la presa de las tres gargantas, que al final no sirva para lo que fué proyectada.

----------

